# What Kind Of Flower is This?



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Any idea the name of this very fragrant plant/flower? The flowers are about 1/6" across.


----------



## Wyldbee (Feb 27, 2010)

My first thoughts are it is a Lilac. You mentioned plant/flower/ Could it be more accurately classified as a shrub?
If it is a shrub I would lean towards it being a 'Charles Joly'- Common Lilac

Butterflies love them here!

Cheers


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Wyldbee said:


> My first thoughts are it is a Lilac. You mentioned plant/flower/ Could it be more accurately classified as a shrub?
> If it is a shrub I would lean towards it being a 'Charles Joly'- Common Lilac
> 
> Butterflies love them here!
> ...



Yep it is a bush..... I will look up Charles Joly to see what I can find... Thanks Wyldbee...:applause::applause:

Update: I found the picture of it when I was looking at the Charles Joly...it's SYRINGA meyeri 'Palibin'.


----------

